# Wheres mummy gone?



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

My friend has lost his hamster which escaped from its cage it has had 13 babies which are 12 days old today which all seem healthy. He is looking every where in his house but has mouse holes easliy big enough to hide in. Right now its more important to make sure the babies will survive what can you substitute for the mother milk?
________


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Stella.............


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

.......you can get a powdered milk from the vets/[email protected] etc called Lactol, for puppies and kittens.


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Stella.............





Argent said:


> .......you can get a powdered milk from the vets/[email protected] etc called Lactol, for puppies and kittens.


Have no idea who stella is?

Okay why didnt i think of that thanks argent my friend wont have to worry now.
________


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

only thing is, if you touch the pups now, before eyes are open and they are fully furred, if you find mum, she is likely to cull them if you put her back with them.

how long has she been missing? has he tried setting bucket traps for her?


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 27, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> only thing is, if you touch the pups now, before eyes are open and they are fully furred, if you find mum, she is likely to cull them if you put her back with them.
> 
> how long has she been missing? has he tried setting bucket traps for her?


Hes been banned so who knows when he will answer?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Thought you might be able to answer for him


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Roadrunner said:


> Hes been banned so who knows when he will answer?


wasnt banned when i posted though


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Theres no sign of the mother anywhere 2 days later he bought some milk from the vets but i dont know which one but when i went around today they looked alot bigger than before so they must be doing fine.
________


----------

